# How to Paint lasercut wooden kits



## musicwerks

Hi,

I am new to lasercut wooden structures. I am going to build a blairline coal tip. I have been modelling plastic styrene all my life. 

http://www.thekentuckytrainman.com/en/buildings/1014-blare-line-wooden-truck-dump-.html

Question:

a) How to paint these kits. Walther's had a video to handpaint them with art markers (I am not too confident),

b) Assemble first then paint? or paint first them assemble. I have wood color stain and also airbrush and acylics.

c) I am also familiar and experience with acrylic and airbrush for plastic but I was just thinking airbrushing acrylic on real wood may destroy the natural wooden grains (?)

d) Stain with ronstead wooden stain?

Anyone to share your experiences? Thanks

Kiong


----------



## musicwerks

Or perhaps wash with burnt umber oil paint diluted with turpentine?


----------



## dablaze

I think a lot of them say to stain with India ink.

Craig


----------



## musicwerks

Thanks man


----------



## Carl

India Ink & Rubbing Alcohol can produce a great depiction of wood weathering, if that is what you wish do do. One drop of Black India Ink in about 100 drops of Alcohol might be a good starting solution (the stain color can be changed by increasing the content of Alcohol--for a lighter color & increasing the ink content for a darker color) -- I have made up different batches of India Ink/Alcohol to provide varying colors of stain. I would also suggest that you test the concentration before using. They also sell many colors of India Ink, some of those might of interest to you.

Some thoughts on staining the wood. First, I would suggest that you stain the wood before gluing the pieces to together. Second, a very interesting look can be achieved by staining the wood pieces individually and with a different strength of India Ink. This process seems to produce a look that is real world.

If you are staining a large pieces, I would suggest that you stain both sides and weight it down to prevent warping.

Good look and I look forward to seeing finished pictures of your project.


----------



## musicwerks

Hi Carl,

Thanks for the inputs and tips...okay the Indian ink will be the black ink we use for fountain pens right? 

I will try your method and post pics once done.

Cheers
Kiong


----------



## Carl

India Ink is marked as such and can be found in the art section of stores. I have never tried it in my ink pens, so not sure of that.


----------



## musicwerks

Thanks Carl !


----------



## yellowiron

*My 2 cents worth.*

Painting wooden kits can be a challenge at times,I have found the best way for me to paint theses kits are as follows.
1. Build the sub structure first
2. Let the glue dry for at least 24 hrs.if not more.
3. Spray entire structure with a clear sealer,to me this is the safest way to get started before painting,Why,because the kit is all but built and you dont have to worry about warping,the only thing left to do after the initial paint job is to add the detail such as your window's.
If your going to paint it I suggest Folk Art Acrylics.
Well there you have it my 2 cents worth of info.
But don't let me sway in to something,experiment with scrap before you try.Also the input from the other guys works well to,don't just listen to 1 opinion like mine,there are far more better builders on this site other then me.
Mike


----------



## musicwerks

Thanks mike


----------



## OverTheHill

Another product you might want to look into is by Hunterline (http://www.hunterline.com). They produce a series of Weathering Colours (19 to be exact) that can be used on wood, plastic or hydrocal. Another nice feathure is that you can dilute the mix even more by the use of 70% isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## Carl

Hunterline weathering products are great, but I have not been able to find a supplier in the US that has the weathering product. Any idea of a supplier?


----------



## OverTheHill

Carl,

I had my LHS order it for me. I believe he had to order it directly from them. I can check with him when the order comes in and let you know.

Factory Direct Trains has some of the stains, not all. Never purchased any items from them so I have no idea on how there service is.

Tom
Overthehill


----------



## Carl

Thanks, Tom


----------



## OverTheHill

Carl,

Any luck on ordering the Hunterline weathering products? Heading down to my LHS to pick my order up

Tom
Overthehill


----------

